# Getting Others Into It



## Shawn (May 19, 2018)

Her name is Maddix and I've dubbed her Da Mad Hatter. Held her the day she was born and over the last ten years she's become a big part of what makes my life rich. Turning ten last month and wanting her own real bike I wanted to give her a gift that could both make her feel happy and loved along with getting her interested in old bikes. After showing her pics of different styles she definitely liked the classic cruiser/balloon style. Didn't have an old 20" girls at the time so I plucked a vintage looking one off Craigslist for thirty bucks. Since her favorite color is orange it couldn't stay boy blue. Some hours of disassembly, cleaning, sandblasting, powder coating and reassembly later her present was ready. So far she loves it and the freedom to roam it's given her. Rides to school, shows it off to her friends and whoever else she can. Worth every hour and penny put into it just to see her smile. Next year she might get a genuine old bike as I've acquired a 20" ballooner (Monark?) that has rear facing drop outs. As a bonus her Mom and Dad took interest. Mom now has a purple and white Huffy Camaro we gave her and Dad a Roadmaster Skyrider my sister found on Facebook that I got him for fifty bucks. Now they can ride together


----------



## GTs58 (May 19, 2018)




----------

